# "The Dark Knight" trailers & pics



## Steve615

Official site:
http://thedarkknight.warnerbros.com/

2 trailers and 1 video clip here:
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809271891/video/3870382

13 pics recently posted online here:
http://movies.yahoo.com/slideshows/generic/thedarkknight.html

The film is scheduled to hit theaters July 18.


----------



## LOCODUDE

Looking forward to this film..............


----------



## Pinion413

Mrs. Pinion and I both can't wait to check out this flick.

I just saw "Batman Begins" last month. I was afraid to see another Batman movie since "Forever", so tried to stay away altogether. Now, I'm sorry I didn't see it sooner, and really can't wait for "Dark Knight".


----------



## Jason Nipp

Begins was pretty awesome, really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Snoofie

Pinion413 said:


> Mrs. Pinion and I both can't wait to check out this flick.
> 
> I just saw "Batman Begins" last month. I was afraid to see another Batman movie since "Forever", so tried to stay away altogether. Now, I'm sorry I didn't see it sooner, and really can't wait for "Dark Knight".


I was okay with Batman Forever, but Batman & Robin was a steaming pile of crap. I was hesitant anytime they start talking about redoing a franchise, but I won free tickets to see a sneak preview of Batman Begins and I was just amazed. It was so great and really captured the best parts of Batman. I have been looking for to The Dark Knight, but had that same hesitant feeling thinking they might go too far away from the source material, but after seeing the recent trailer, it looks like they nailed it. I love the way the Joker is being portrayed more like he is in the comics instead of just being a buffoon.


----------



## Steve615

http://movies.yahoo.com/summer-movies/The-Dark-Knight/1809271891/trailers/129/865


----------



## Steve615

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20202566,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines-yahoobuzz


----------



## Steve615

The official site for the film has been updated with another trailer and some other things like a photo gallery and downloads.

http://thedarkknight.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Jason Nipp

I have seen several of the trailers now.... Makes the Jack Nicholson Joker look like a cartoon.

I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## MrMojoJojo

Looking extremely forward to this one. Christian Bale has quickly become one of my favorite actors out on the scene today (American Psycho and The Machinist being two prime examples), and I was amazed by what he did with Begins. 

On another note, I also find it to be a great time waster to find all the viral marketing websites that they've made in regards to this film. Its a great example of what can be done when viral marketing is done correctly and is subtly done instead of over-the-top.


----------



## Steve615

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080702/121500870000.html


----------



## Steve615

It has been reported that advance ticket sales for this film is on a record breaking pace currently.Theaters are now adding 6AM showings to meet the demand created by sold-out midnight and 3AM showings.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20080709/en_movies_eo/30c380360188_4d68_93b8_e631a6db4a87


----------



## Steve615

According to the following link,the film grossed $18.5 million in midnight showings only,in 3,040 North American theaters Friday ( 7/18 ) morning.The previous record of $16.9 million was held by "Star Wars Episode III:Revenge Of The Sith" from 2005.We didn't make it to a midnight screening of the film,but we did see it last night.For those that liked "Batman Begins",I imagine you will enjoy "The Dark Knight" too.We sure enjoyed it. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080718/121642315100.html


----------



## Brandon428

I want to see it at an Imax theater.


----------



## Steve615

A Warner Bros. exec says the film has set a single day box office record.The take for opening day was $66.4 million.

http://cbs5.com/entertainment/dark.knight.record.2.774923.html


----------



## MrMojoJojo

Steve615 said:


> A Warner Bros. exec says the film has set a single day box office record.The take for opening day was $66.4 million.


And well-deserving of every last penny that it earned. I can't quite say here just what I was saying every few minutes during the movie. It just blew my mind away. And it had a trailer for Watchmen before it too!


----------



## Steve615

I agree.IMO,this is one of those rare films that lived up to all of the hype for it.




MrMojoJojo said:


> And well-deserving of every last penny that it earned.


----------



## TheGreatLogan

its amazing, the effects, the history, the sound, the enemies!!!!!!

wow wow and mega wow, i went to the premiere and when it finished i was like, the car and the bat and the boom, and the gun and the bulding and the trailer, and the joker, and teh batman and the....

like 20 minutes like that..


jajajaj amazing, i hope i didnt put any spoiler over there


----------



## cclement

I have a question, when I watch a movie, I usually just sit and watch the movie, I really don't think much about it. But my wife does and she asked me a question I embarrassed to say "I don't know." So I'm asking the help from my forum friends.
This really doesn't spoil anything, but I'll still mark it.



Spoiler



She asked: "Why did the Joker rob the money from the bank, when he burned it later?" I guessed to snub the mob, but I really have no idea.


----------



## Pink Fairy

cclement said:


> I have a question, when I watch a movie, I usually just sit and watch the movie, I really don't think much about it. But my wife does and she asked me a question I embarrassed to say "I don't know." So I'm asking the help from my forum friends.
> This really doesn't spoil anything, but I'll still mark it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She asked: "Why did the Joker rob the money from the bank, when he burned it later?" I guessed to snub the mob, but I really have no idea.


Hmm I think it was simply because it was not the money that mattered to him.

I went and saw this yesterday. Oh Em Gee.

It was like, the best Batman movie ever. All the hype? So true. Worth the money to see it.

I would go see it again!


----------



## Steve615

Current domestic estimate on the box office numbers are at $155,340,000.
Note that this is an estimate,according to the following link.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=darkknight.htm


----------



## Steve615

'The Dark Knight' took in a record breaking $155.34 million for the weekend,according to the following link.
The domestic take for the film helped Hollywood to its biggest overall 3 day weekend ever.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080720/121658682000.html

The weekend isn't over just yet.We liked it so much when we saw it Friday night,that we're heading out to watch it again tonight.


----------



## Pink Fairy

Man, I would love to go see it again.


----------



## MrMojoJojo

cclement said:


> I have a question, when I watch a movie, I usually just sit and watch the movie, I really don't think much about it. But my wife does and she asked me a question I embarrassed to say "I don't know." So I'm asking the help from my forum friends.
> This really doesn't spoil anything, but I'll still mark it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She asked: "Why did the Joker rob the money from the bank, when he burned it later?" I guessed to snub the mob, but I really have no idea.


Remember, it goes back to when


Spoiler



Alfred was telling Bruce about the bandit that was robbing the gems then throwing them away. "Some men just like to watch the world burn."


----------



## Steve615

Well,we went and watched it again.Without a doubt,an awesome movie.
 
The first and only other time that I ever went to the theater to see a movie twice was to see the original "Jaws" film.


----------



## Steve615

Speaking of "Watchmen",here is a 2 min. 20 sec. trailer. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808406490/video/8881451



MrMojoJojo said:


> And well-deserving of every last penny that it earned. I can't quite say here just what I was saying every few minutes during the movie. It just blew my mind away. And it had a trailer for Watchmen before it too!


----------



## Steve615

Final numbers have been released for the 3 day weekend take for "The Dark Knight".Those numbers were adjusted up $3.1 million from Sunday's estimates.
$158.4 million,wow!! :eek2:

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b147294_batman_box-office_legend_grows.html


----------



## Sirshagg

! never understand why we celebrate there numbers so. That's YOUR money!

Also why it it such a surprise that each year there is a new highest ever grossing film. Ticket prices keep going up so it stands to reason.


----------



## Steve615

Good points and well taken. 
I agree,it is obvious that ticket prices (along with prices for everything else) continue to rise each year,and will continue to do so.
Here are my opinions in regards to the "celebrating the numbers" and "it's YOUR money" comments.
Records are meant to be broken,though I imagine it may be sometime before another film comes along that captivates and captures the public interest the way this film obviously has.
We only have one life to live,so try and enjoy it to the best of our means/abilities.If we can afford to go out and do things that we enjoy and talk about it,go for it.I live by the motto of "You can't take it with you",and no one on the planet knows when life will end,so enjoy the ride while we can.




Sirshagg said:


> ! never understand why we celebrate there numbers so. That's YOUR money!
> 
> Also why it it such a surprise that each year there is a new highest ever grossing film. Ticket prices keep going up so it stands to reason.


----------



## MrMojoJojo

Sirshagg said:


> Also why it it such a surprise that each year there is a new highest ever grossing film. Ticket prices keep going up so it stands to reason.


Gotta take into consideration that when they put those figures together they scale for inflation and rising prices. That's what helps them put together the records that they figure out.


----------



## bobukcat

The wife and I saw it last night and both really enjoyed it, though I thought it went just a little bit long. No doubt there were some great performances turned in (I thought Aaron Eckhart and Christian Bale were both nearly as good as Ledger's Joker) and the special effects were outstanding. Although disgusting to some, what they did with the visual effect on Eckhart's character was simply phenomenal. 

I'll be interested to see how good the BD transfer is when it gets here, but judging by the sold out theater for the 10:00 and 10:30 shows on a Monday night I'm guessing that may be a long way off.

Now, who shall the villan be for the next movie, you KNOW they're going to make one?


----------



## curt8403

sorry to report that "The Dark Knight" was arrested in London


----------



## Pink Fairy

But released with no charges,

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,388124,00.html


----------



## Steve615

Alas,the trials and tribulations of celebrities.But,like Pink Fairy said,he was released without charges.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080723/people_nm/bale_dc_13



curt8403 said:


> sorry to report that "The Dark Knight" was arrested in London


----------



## koji68

Sirshagg said:


> ! never understand why we celebrate there numbers so. That's YOUR money!
> 
> Also why it it such a surprise that each year there is a new highest ever grossing film. Ticket prices keep going up so it stands to reason.


What I don't understand is why people go to the movies on a weekend @ $10 versus going during the week @ $5

Regarding the movie, I thought it was excellent, well worth the price of admission.


----------



## bobukcat

koji68 said:


> What I don't understand is why people go to the movies on a weekend @ $10 versus going during the week @ $5
> 
> Regarding the movie, I thought it was excellent, well worth the price of admission.


The only cheaper movies around here are weekday matinees and most people work during those times.


----------



## Richard King

What I've been up to lately: 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468569/fullcredits



> Sound Department
> Michael Babcock .... sound effects editor
> John Brady .... boom operator
> Michael Capulli .... sound utility
> Mario Coletta .... sound utility
> Christopher Flick .... supervising foley editor
> Lora Hirschberg .... sound re-recording mixer
> *Richard King .... sound designer
> Richard King .... supervising sound editor *


The funny thing is that I can't recall any of this. But then, I've done this before and can't recall any of that either. :lol:


----------



## space86

The Riddler will be in the next movie ?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Fairly decent film, but too long. I didn't like the 9/11 symbolism either.

To me it was obvious that The Joker was a metaphor for terrorism.


----------



## Steve615

The film surpassed the $300 million mark in 10 days,surpassing the previous record set in 2006 by "Pirates of the Caribbean : Dead Man's Chest".That film reached the $300 million mark in 16 days.Based on the current pace of ticket sales,it is estimated that the film will reach the $400 million mark in 18 days.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080727/121719073700.html


----------



## MrMojoJojo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Fairly decent film, but too long. I didn't like the 9/11 symbolism either.
> 
> To me it was obvious that The Joker was a metaphor for terrorism.


The Joker was a symbol for terrorism and anarchy LONG before 9/11 was even conceived.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Mojo - for sure you're right.

But the 9/11 symbols were pretty darn blunt. The WTC was obvious in a couple of scenes.

I guess being from 90 miles from NY makes it too soon for me still>


----------



## Richard King

Steve615 said:


> The film surpassed the $300 million mark in 10 days,surpassing the previous record set in 2006 by "Pirates of the Caribbean : Dead Man's Chest".That film reached the $300 million mark in 16 days.Based on the current pace of ticket sales,it is estimated that the film will reach the $400 million mark in 18 days.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080727/121719073700.html


Wow.... I should have worked on this one on a percentage rather than union scale.


----------



## Steve615

It would have been a very nice percentage,eh? 



Richard King said:


> Wow.... I should have worked on this one on a percentage rather than union scale.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

_I chose not to see this film in its first week, as my local theatre now has digital projection. The lines were significantly shorter in the second week, although the theatre was still full._

More ambitious than any other Batman film before it, Christopher Nolan's _The Dark Knight_ is the second film in this incarnation of the ongoing story of Bruce Wayne, millionaire crimefighter.

This film comes in at two hours and thirty-two minutes, making it an all-day affair if you were one of those who chose to come to the theater, wait in line for an hour, sit through the pre-show, and sit all the way through the credits. Long movies are both blessing and curse; if you like the film, you enjoy the long ride but if you don't you'll feel trapped.

It's easy to come into this film with no idea what it is really about, since the trailers and advertising have been very image-oriented. That in itself is a welcome change from trailers that give the whole movie away. Still, for those who haven't seen the film, a quick synopsis, with as few spoilers as possible: Batman is now a fixture in Gotham City, and has managed to do some good, as has the new District Attorney, Harvey Dent. The criminals, on the other hand, won't take this lying down, and as Batman steps up his war on them, they step up their war on him. From their ranks emerges a true psychopath, the Joker, who proceeds to instill more and more chaos. Where it goes from there... that's spoiler territory.

This film's Joker is a far cry from Cesar Romero's humorous turn in the '60s TV series. He is a truly unsettling character, truly insane but intelligent. He manages to be so convincing and so manipulative that he always appears in control. There were clear echoes of real-world bogeymen like Osama bin Laden in his callous disregard for consequences. This was a great role for Mr. Ledger and he did a great job with it.

I did think the casting of the film was excellent with one exception: I have never been a fan of Ms. Gyllenhaal's, and I think that she is wrong in this role. Then again I think the role is wrong to begin with. Since 1988's _Batman_ there has been a need to insert a female lead, and while I'm glad it's progressed from the bubbly and vacuous part played by Kim Basinger, I simply don't see the need for a love interest in this sort of film.

The set design and cinematography was fairly unimpressive. In previous Batman movies, Gotham City was a very different place from our world. Here, it's plainly Chicago. There's far more daylight than in any previous Batman film, and the setting is clearly the present day, unlike previous films that were intentionally vague.

Most of all, this film is long. I simply got tired of the Joker's monologues, I got tired of the senseless violence, and I got tired of the film in general. I felt like a prisoner by the end of the film and honestly could not wait to leave. It's a shame because with 45 minutes less content, this would have been extremely tight and I would have walked out glad to have set down the $25.

One more quick nod... Mr. Eckhart was pitch-perfect in his role. I think reviewers, including myself, are hesitant to say much about him, since his role is so spoiler-ridden, but he did an excellent job and I would have been happier seeing more of him and less of Mr. Ledger.

You've all probably seen this film already, so I won't bother telling you to see it or skip it. If you do decide to see it, you might want to skip the 64oz. soda, you'll be in your seat for a while.


----------



## Bobby H

I watched _The Dark Knight_ last night. Great movie. Had lots of fun. Heath Ledger's Joiker is the best movie villain seen in years. I really prefer action movies where the villain is written to be smart, clever and very capable. Too often too many action movies make the villain a butt of stupid jokes, especially in most "buddy cop movies." When the villain is having the last laugh that makes for some improved suspense.

Usually Monday evenings are great to see a new movie since the crowds won't be too large. The theater was packed this time. Glad I got there early. Speaks pretty well on how well this movie will do in earnings.

However, box office gross numbers mean absolutely nothing anymore. With ticket prices in some cities going above $10 it means nothing for a movie to make $200 million or $300 million.

I think the press ought to be counting numbers of tickets sold instead. Declare a movie a hit if it sells 25 million tickets. Call it a major hit if it goes past 50 million admissions. The show is a qualified blockbuster if it sells 100 million tickets.


----------



## MrMojoJojo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Mojo - for sure you're right.
> 
> But the 9/11 symbols were pretty darn blunt. The WTC was obvious in a couple of scenes.
> 
> I guess being from 90 miles from NY makes it too soon for me still>


I guess I just missed it in the two times I've watched it already. And I used to live in NY.


----------



## Steve615

The blockbuster film brought another $43.8 million in this weekend,bringing the current total to $394.9 million in 17 days.It is expected to march past the $400 million mark by tomorrow or Tuesday.This is just the domestic (North America) figures.The film has taken another $202.5 million overseas.It will open to theaters in six more markets this month,including France,Japan and Russia.
More info at the following link.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080803/ap_en_mo/box_office


----------



## Jason Nipp

I've been staying away from this thread just because I didn't want to see any spoilers.

The movie is long.... Just went I thought it was over... boom another 45 min. 

I liked this movie. Glad I went to see it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Hey - our Super Moderator Richard King got a mention in an article at yahoo.com:

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080803/121779624000.html


----------



## smiddy

Ok, I'm in a frenzy now, I have to go see this movie!


----------



## Steve615

"The Dark Knight" passed the $400 million mark in its 18th day of release on Monday,according to Warner Bros.
Current domestic figures for the film are at $400.03 million,at the time of the article in the link attached to the end of this reply.It took the previous record holder,"Shrek 2" 43 days to make that mark."The Dark Knight" now stands at No. 8 on the all-time box office charts,according to the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080805/121796400000.html


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> "The Dark Knight" passed the $400 million mark in its 18th day of release on Monday,according to Warner Bros.
> Current domestic figures for the film are at $400.03 million,at the time of the article in the link attached to the end of this reply.It took the previous record holder,"Shrek 2" 43 days to make that mark."The Dark Knight" now stands at No. 8 on the all-time box office charts,according to the following link.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080805/121796400000.html


On another note,here is a link to the top 150 all-time box office money makers currently.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/boxoffice/alltime/


----------



## bobukcat

Steve615 said:


> On another note,here is a link to the top 150 all-time box office money makers currently.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/boxoffice/alltime/


It kills me that Titanic is #1, how in the world is that the case?!?!?!


----------



## Steve615

bobukcat said:


> It kills me that Titanic is #1, how in the world is that the case?!?!?!


Here is a different all-time listing of the top 100,adjusted to reflect the inflation rate,based on an average ticket price of $7.08 this year.This list looks quite a bit different.'Titanic' shows up at # 6,while 'The Dark Knight' comes in at # 58 currently.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/adjusted.htm


----------



## Steve615

In just over six weeks since its release,'The Dark Knight' has now taken in $502.4 million at the box office.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080831/ap_en_mo/film_dark_knight


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> Here is a different all-time listing of the top 100,adjusted to reflect the inflation rate,based on an average ticket price of $7.08 this year.This list looks quite a bit different.'Titanic' shows up at # 6,while 'The Dark Knight' comes in at # 58 currently.
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/adjusted.htm


I like this list. I had always wondered where some movies would rank if they were on a level playing field.

I always got a chuckle out of the media touting how a movie broke all records. It didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that if you charge $1.00 one day for a movie and $10 the next and put the same amount of butts in the seats that the $10 day is going to make more money.


----------



## Steve615

There are a few names being rumored for possible villain roles in the next 'Batman' film.Some of those names are:
Johnny Depp as The Riddler
Angelina Jolie as Catwoman
Phillip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin
More info/rumors at the following link.

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/91673


----------



## Steve615

Warner Bros. reasoning behind this is to attempt to capture some "Oscar gold" for the film.The January announcement is geared toward the height of the Academy Awards voting season.
No word in regards to whether or not the film will be re-released to conventional theaters yet.
The DVD version of the film is scheduled to hit store shelves sometime in December,2008.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080910/122110708700.html


----------



## Steve615

http://videoeta.com/news/2597


----------



## brant

this film is just now opening this week at the imax nearest me. i haven't seen it yet because i was waiting for the imax to get it. i'm planning on going the coming weekend. can't wait to see it.


----------



## Steve615

"Dark Knight" director Christopher Nolan unsure if he will make a third Batman film.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/herocomplex/2008/10/christopher-nol.html


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo and AP:
"The Dark Knight" now appears to be a solid contender for best picture and best director Oscar considerations.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org-oscar-knight-batman-rises-serious-contender-ap


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo & AP:
Heath Ledger wins posthumous Golden Globe Award for best supporting actor in "The Dark Knight".

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090112/ap_en_ot/golden_globes


----------



## Steve615

From Reuters & Hollywood Reporter:
The Dark Knight tops the $1 billion mark at the box office.

http://www.reuters.com/article/filmNews/idUSTRE51M2MS20090223


----------

